# tagliatelle Reduced fat creme fraiche



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Not sure what this is called but it tastes great, takes about 15min to make, and a shaved ape could cook it:-

*Ingredients*

Mushrooms (chopped)

Garlic (I use 3 cloves)

1 Lemon

Fresh Egg Tagliatelle

Reduced fat creme fraiche

1 pack smoked salmon

1 pack of king prawns

Salt

Pepper

*Cooking*

Chop and sautee the mushrooms in the juice of 1 whole lemon and garlic cloves (to taste)

Add the Reduced fat creme fraiche and heat

Add the smoked salmon + prawns and heat

Add salt and pepper

Add boiling water to the Fresh Egg Tagliatelle and simmer for 5 min

Plate up and fill your boots!

:thumb:


----------

